# Workout / Motivation Thread



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

A while back in the Ladies Lounge a similar thread was created for members to post workouts / tips / advice / motivation / diet. It was a great thread but eventually got deleted (I have an idea why, but anyway lol). Thought I would get another thread set up (even though we are in the Men's Clubhouse this thread can/should definitely be gender neutral, not that it matters anyway, we all know the ladies here monitor this section very closely just waiting to tell us how we are wrong ).


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have been a gym rat and workout guy since I was 15. Started with martial arts and competitive fighting and then moved into jobs where I always had to maintain physical fitness for testing. Point being this has never been a choice for me but I haven't always felt like working out.

To me the biggest hurdle people encounter is just getting up and going no matter if it's just a walk/run outside or going to the gym. People talk themselves out of it and just don't go. Some of my best workouts have resulted from days I hardly wanted to get up. But I forced myself to go to the gym and told myself "I don't want to be here I will just do a real light run and leave". But every time after my warmup I find motivation and can hit it hard. I have never had a time when I forced myself to go to the gym and regretted it or felt like to wasn't worth going...never. 

So the best advice I give anyone is just go, get out the door and go. Do something light if that's all your up for but my guess is you'll find your motivation and be glad you did.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Agreed @Wolf1974

The way I look at it, don't make exercising optional. Once you do that odds are more likely you will avoid. I go to the gym every morning before work. Many times I am running on 4-5 hours of sleep or less, but I still go. It is simply part of my routine, no different than going to work. I actually went to gym yesterday which I rarely ever do on the weekends. Felt like crap, but wanted to get my workout in since I couldn't make it today. Forced myself there, got into the groove, and hit a PR on deadlifts.


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

@EllisRedding I'm right there with you. I only started exercising just before I turned 50, and have been hard at it ever since (mid-50s now). Sleep is the same - I work full time during the week days, and part time about 20-25 hrs on weeknights and some weekend days. Yeah, I crash every so often, but I consider the habit non-breakable.

BTW, muscle *is* possible at our age, but it just takes a lot more effort. I wish I'd thought about this in my (much) younger days...


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes. It is part of my schedule. I have set workout days/times. I find it best to make it non-optional as well. Also, if you have a couple friends to workout with you, it is even more likely you will continue.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

pushing50 said:


> @EllisRedding I'm right there with you. I only started exercising just before I turned 50, and have been hard at it ever since (mid-50s now). Sleep is the same - I work full time during the week days, and part time about 20-25 hrs on weeknights and some weekend days. Yeah, I crash every so often, but I consider the habit non-breakable.
> 
> BTW, muscle *is* possible at our age, but it just takes a lot more effort. I wish I'd thought about this in my (much) younger days...


Great to hear. I always say, we will all get enough sleep when we are dead!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My training now focuses on a combination of Powerlifting and Bodybuilding. This, for me, I have found to be the most effective at getting stronger, adding muscle, and keeping my bodyfat in check.

I have run several of Brandon Lilly's cube predator programs with great success via online coaching. However, I would not recommend for someone looking for a personal/customized program. Below is a link of a sample bench cycle he has put together.

Building A Bigger Bench With The Cube Predator Cycle ? Juggernaut


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

My wife is training now for a half marathon, and that seemed like biting off more than I wanted to chew (I'm 51 and I've had plantar fasciitis problems) so I roped in a buddy who needs to get in shape and we are training for a 10K. I've always hated running, but it's something my wife likes and we can do together, so that's all good. 

Now I need to look into varying my workouts to add some weights on the days I'm not running.

Like somebody said, getting out the door is the hard part. Once you're out there it's not so bad.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

How many of you have a home gym? I'm a SAHM taking care of a 2 year old and 2 month old so I really don't have enough opportunities to go to the gym consistently. My H seems to love going to the gym and seems lukewarm toward getting a home gym. He says we can get one when we move if I want to but I get the feeling he's still going to go to the gym. He's 35 and has been working out in gyms since high school. 

Is it something about the atmosphere or what? I have to get my workout in whenever I can so a gym membership is not practical for me. We do have a treadmill and I have a pair of hand weights but that's about it for my workout equipment.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> My wife is training now for a half marathon, and that seemed like biting off more than I wanted to chew (I'm 51 and I've had plantar fasciitis problems) so I roped in a buddy who needs to get in shape and we are training for a 10K. I've always hated running, but it's something my wife likes and we can do together, so that's all good.
> 
> Now I need to look into varying my workouts to add some weights on the days I'm not running.
> 
> Like somebody said, getting out the door is the hard part. Once you're out there it's not so bad.


Good luck! My wife did a half marathon down in Philly many years ago. I was content with doing a 5k through a vineyard lol


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

thefam said:


> How many of you have a home gym? I'm a SAHM taking care of a 2 year old and 2 month old so I really don't have enough opportunities to go to the gym consistently. My H seems to love going to the gym and seems lukewarm toward getting a home gym. He says we can get one when we move if I want to but I get the feeling he's still going to go to the gym. He's 35 and has been working out in gyms since high school.
> 
> Is it something about the atmosphere or what? I have to get my workout in whenever I can so a gym membership is not practical for me. We do have a treadmill and I have a pair of hand weights but that's about it for my workout equipment.


 @thefam

I have a home gym setup at home. I also just purchased a spin bike for my wife which has a big monitor attached to it so you can stream live spin classes, do on demand, classes, etc... without having to leave your home. She has had the bike for a little over a week and loves it. Same deal, my wife is a SAHM, so with the young kids it gets difficult to make it to the gym.

Funny enough about your H, I am about the same age, and my home gym equipment is probably better then the local gym I go to. However, I still prefer to go to the local gym. The environment is nice (especially since you won't have distractions like my 2 yr old dumping all her stuffed animals at my feet yesterday as I tried to work out at home). Plus, for me at least, it is just my alone time to get away from things. I still use the home gym as well, but most days I go to the local gym (only 2 minutes from my house).


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

My run schedule is consistent. Currently training for half's in mid April, early May, and late May. Follow a 4-3-4-3 monthly schedule. 
WK 1- M(short run) W(short run) F(short run) Sun (Long run)
WK 2- Tues (short run) TH (short run) Sat (Long run)
WK 3- Repeat WK 1
WK 4- Repeat WK 2

Shorts are at 4-5 currently with this weeks long set for 8.5-9

Off days are for upper body and core work at the gym with a mile or two on the bike to keep my legs loose.

As everyone else has said, the big trick is just getting out the door. Once it becomes a habit, you're good to go.

There are good runs and bad runs, but I never wish I hadn't run.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

thefam said:


> How many of you have a home gym? I'm a SAHM taking care of a 2 year old and 2 month old so I really don't have enough opportunities to go to the gym consistently. My H seems to love going to the gym and seems lukewarm toward getting a home gym. He says we can get one when we move if I want to but I get the feeling he's still going to go to the gym. He's 35 and has been working out in gyms since high school.
> 
> Is it something about the atmosphere or what? I have to get my workout in whenever I can so a gym membership is not practical for me. We do have a treadmill and I have a pair of hand weights but that's about it for my workout equipment.


I do P90X so I have a pullup bar and dumbbells at home, which is enough to maintain a good level of general fitness. I'm considering buying a squat tower/bench setup because I haven't had as much time to go to the gym and lift as I like. I personally would rather workout at home since it is less expensive and I don't have to waste the time driving out there. Going to the gym isn't a social activity for me but it is for a lot of people, and it sounds like your husband likes that aspect.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

41362 said:


> My run schedule is consistent. Currently training for half's in mid April, early May, and late May. Follow a 4-3-4-3 monthly schedule.
> WK 1- M(short run) W(short run) F(short run) Sun (Long run)
> WK 2- Tues (short run) TH (short run) Sat (Long run)
> WK 3- Repeat WK 1
> ...


Sounds very familiar to what my wife is doing, although her shorts are shorter and her longs are longer. Her short runs are 3 miles, and she's up to 12 miles on her longs.

I ran 3 miles on Saturday, then my wife's training partner said she couldn't make their run on Sunday, so she asked me if I wanted to go with her for her 12 mile run on Sunday. I told her yeah - if I can use the bike. So I ended up pacing her on the bike for a good portion of her 12 miles. It was kind of funny actually, as she was running fairly slowly and I was right with her - these 2 ladies running passed us and they got a big kick out of it when I said to them that they could tell everyone they passed a bike while they were out running.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> Sounds very familiar to what my wife is doing, although her shorts are shorter and her longs are longer. Her short runs are 3 miles, and she's up to 12 miles on her longs.
> 
> I ran 3 miles on Saturday, then my wife's training partner said she couldn't make their run on Sunday, so she asked me if I wanted to go with her for her 12 mile run on Sunday. I told her yeah - if I can use the bike. So I ended up pacing her on the bike for a good portion of her 12 miles. It was kind of funny actually, as she was running fairly slowly and I was right with her - these 2 ladies running passed us and they got a big kick out of it when I said to them that they could tell everyone they passed a bike while they were out running.


That's not a bad way to spend an afternoon.

If she's at 12, her half should be soon, yes? Or, is she trying to stay at race distance? Once I hit 11/12, I'll be staying in that range through June


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

41362 said:


> That's not a bad way to spend an afternoon.
> 
> If she's at 12, her half should be soon, yes? Or, is she trying to stay at race distance? Once I hit 11/12, I'll be staying in that range through June


Yes, her half is coming up in April. I think her plan is peaking now, and then backing off for a bit, then ramping up again about the beginning of April.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Had a heavy squat workout planned for this morning but unfortunately my migraine had other ideas :cussing: Hope to make it up on Saturday.

I like to add in HIIT at least 2-3x a week at the end of my workout. My favorites are speed bag, battling ropes, sled pulls/push, and sprints on Elliptical.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For me motivation is easy, just put on*some*fighting shows n pump away. I dont stop until they r on the ground on screen so I time my sets n holds accordingly. 

I like to feel sore in the morning 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> For me motivation is easy, just put on*some*fighting shows n pump away. I dont stop until they r on the ground on screen so I time my sets n holds accordingly.
> 
> I like to feel sore in the morning
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you talking about working out or watching porn???


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Working out!

If one reckons watching a fight on TV is the same as watching porn though... good for them! lol


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

A 47-ish female friend is training for her first marathon and Sunday was her 12.5 mile training day. She did it in just under 2 hours at 9:20-9:55 splits. Her training schedule has her targeting about an 8:50 pace for the marathon. I was pretty amazed at the data training apps provide these days. Incredible. 

I stopped competing in my early thirties so prior to that was always in some form of a cut and meal management. I started lifting hard at about 35 using whey, NOX3, and creatine. I hate gyms so put one on the lower level between the wet bar and the grill.  I'm lucky to have decent genetics and metabolism so body fat is manageable. I went from competing at 74k to 192 lbs.. 

Today my body is paying me back for all the crap I put it through so I've scaled back lifting considerably and stopped the sups. I ruptured my right bicep tendon two years ago and took six months to rehab. My left arm gives me grief now. It seems anything more than warm up weight results in some injury now. Destiny I guess.


----------

